# success is bitter sweet in wake of failure!



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I originated a blog on failure. Our latest job was the second building completion of a two building contract that was commercial cabinetry and included doing to laminated tops also. We finished with only a total of 13 labor days invested. The first building we did, an identical twin, took us close to 8 weeks. The companies biggest concern on the first building was how long it took us to complete.

So on Friday I was going over the job with the contract writer, he loved the job and when speaking to me he stated, "on the next building could you…" this company has a contract with a large oil company for multiple buildings and so we at our small shop are very excited. The guy made his statement in front of my guys and that really boosted morale and we were all very excited. I always try to give the guys that work for me praise when they do good, but to hear it come from some executive guys from a large company was very reinforcing.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

nothing like praise from the "boss' to boost spirits.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Awesome! Nothing like lots of work ahead with a satisfied customer! Good luck!


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

great,a pat on the back is a push forward


----------

